# AW: HELP protect Gunnison Basin flows in minutes!



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

As if you needed more incentive to participate in the flow study than knowing you are helping AW protect boatable flows on your favorite rivers and creeks throughout the Gunnison Basin, we are giving away a pair of KEEN shoes to one survey respondent. Take the survey today, get entered into the drawing!

GO HERE > American Whitewater - Action Alert: Take the Gunnison River Flow Survey, win KEEN shoes

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

the section for the Taylor is kind of useless. It asks for the flow info for the whole canyon, but there are four distinct runs in the canyon, all with different flow charts.

for example, i wont touch the Lower (5 Mile to Almont) with anything less than 300. However, I will do the Upper (Slot to S Bank) as low as 120. The Upper Upper (Lottis to New Gen) I wont touch without 350-400 cfs in it. so whats a bro to do?


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Thanks for taking it, Yeti. Please indicate your preferences for the unique sections in the notes section of the Taylor page. We decided to consolidate some close sections (i.e. Taylor from Dam to Almont, Gunnison from Almont to Blue Mesa) because otherwise there would have been about 40 survey questions instead of about 19. We thought this would be 'too much'. Since we'll presenting and then asking water managers to protect ranges of flows on different section of river each season, and since the sections you reference all correspond to one major release point (Taylor Dam), we feel that having a range of flows for a whole section works. A range of flows ranging from 'acceptable' to optimal' is what we'll be looking to protect in the water management and allocation context. It sounds like if we can negotiate that range, paddlers like yourself would be hitting different sections at different levels over a longer season, which I would consider consistent with what we are hoping to do.

Let em know if you have any more questions,

-C


----------



## American Whitewater (Oct 4, 2013)

Updates: 

Thanks to over 331 paddler responses to the Gunnison River Flow Survey we were able to define the full range of flows necessary to support whitewater boating on rivers and creeks throughout the Gunnison River Basin. We are using this data to help water managers understand and protect recreational flows in this outstanding whitewater zone. To see the Survey results and learn more about next steps, see our web-update here: American Whitewater - Gunnison Flow Study: Success, Next steps underway

We have a winner for the KEEN shoes (just in case anyone is keeping tabs). You can read about our raffle winner and why she supports AW here: American Whitewater - Q&A with KEEN raffle winner Amanda C

Thanks so much to everyone that participated in the Survey!

-Chris Menges

http://www.americanwhitewater.org/re...ts/31794-2.jpg


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

kljg


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

What a bunch of bullshit. Know how we got the whitewater park built? We had a bunch of grungy, red-neck, asshole kayakers show up to meetings: guys that were journalists, lawyers, and hard-core boaters that traveled Colorado, UT, AZ and WY every weekend. 

Surveys? WTF

I guess balls are dead. Make an effort.


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Hotchkiss- Glad you got your surf wave, but I think that it is a good thing that when AW talks to the water managers, they now know how much water to ask for in the Black Canyon. Also, you are making an ass of yourself. That is all.


----------

